# Whadda ya say we have a thread for halloween costumes?



## Yvonne G

It's mainly for turtle/tortoise dress ups, but you can include any costumed animal or person. No prizes, just for fun!

I'll sticky this thread so you all can find it easier.


----------



## MarginatedMooney

I was looking for a place to post this and this seems like the perfect thread...

If you've ever wondered what a baby marginated tortoise would look like in a pumpkin costume eating pumpkin next to a pumpkin top in honor of the first day of October, well that happened today. ???


----------



## Yvonne G

4 thumbs up!!!!


----------



## Ddflinn




----------



## Ink

This was Ink, about 10 years ago.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ink said:


> This was Ink, about 10 years ago.


Sheesh!!


----------



## MarginatedMooney

Phil the baby dino-tortoise would like to wish everyone a happy Halloween! ???


----------



## Tortellini5

MarginatedMooney said:


> I was looking for a place to post this and this seems like the perfect thread...
> 
> If you've ever wondered what a baby marginated tortoise would look like in a pumpkin costume eating pumpkin next to a pumpkin top in honor of the first day of October, well that happened today. ???


So cute! Happy Halloween! Here is my Tortellini as a hamburger !


----------



## Tortellini5

Tortellini5 said:


> So cute! Happy Halloween! Here is my Tortellini as a hamburger !


----------



## Oxalis

Here's my Steve a few years ago. I should get another photo of him in his cute costume (he hates it). ?


----------



## sandrarz

MarginatedMooney said:


> I was looking for a place to post this and this seems like the perfect thread...
> 
> If you've ever wondered what a baby marginated tortoise would look like in a pumpkin costume eating pumpkin next to a pumpkin top in honor of the first day of October, well that happened today. ???


----------



## sandrarz

I have seen a lot of crochet costumes for tortoises. Especially on etsy. Their is even a tank pattern. Lol sulcata owner may really like.


----------

